# Countertop Molding



## KTMRacer

I'd like to change out some of our "formica" for a different pattern. Not real thrilled with the color and pattern, just isn't our "style". I'd like to still use the same style edge molding like comes from the factory. It's a flexible plastic that presses into a slot. However, I haven't found any sources for this style of molding. Anyone know of any manufacturers or sources of "formica" and the matching molding??


----------



## outback loft

KTMRacer said:


> I'd like to change out some of our "formica" for a different pattern. Not real thrilled with the color and pattern, just isn't our "style". I'd like to still use the same style edge molding like comes from the factory. It's a flexible plastic that presses into a slot. However, I haven't found any sources for this style of molding. Anyone know of any manufacturers or sources of "formica" and the matching molding??


Home Depot and Lowes stock some basic formica, but they can get some of the other kinds as well. I have a place by me that deals specifically in specialty paneling and formica and you can get some really nice formica that almost looks like granite or marble.

As far as the edging material goes I have no clue where to get that. I have always done the edges of the counter with formica strips.

I have a piece of Corian that I am going to swap out all the countertops in mine with. It looks like a white carrera marble and wil actually be lighter than my current tops are when I am done.


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Did a quick google search, found several places that have the molding available. Here's one.... http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1181


----------



## Lmbevard

Bob in Virginia said:


> Did a quick google search, found several places that have the molding available. Here's one.... http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1181


I was about to say the same thing. Most lumber yards and I know that Menards will custom make the counters for you with the edging you want, everything from a simple rubber edge to wooden trim. You could even just remove the counter and take in for a facelift. If you want you could get some formica sheeting and contact cement and do it yourself.


----------



## KTMRacer

Lmbevard said:


> Did a quick google search, found several places that have the molding available. Here's one.... http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1181


I was about to say the same thing. Most lumber yards and I know that Menards will custom make the counters for you with the edging you want, everything from a simple rubber edge to wooden trim. You could even just remove the counter and take in for a facelift. If you want you could get some formica sheeting and contact cement and do it yourself.
[/quote]

I've done lots of formical and contertop work thats easy, what I'd like to do is duplicate the type of edge molding in the outback to match whatever formica I pick. It looks like the top laminate, but is really a plastic molding that snaps into a grove in the substrate. Haven't found anyone that supplies that in patterns that match laminates.

the alternative is to find some solid surface (corian etc.) reminants. Just not real thrilled with the exisiting laminate patterns that appears to be the current "rage" in trailers, not limited to outbacks.


----------



## outback loft

KTMRacer said:


> Did a quick google search, found several places that have the molding available. Here's one.... http://www.rockler.c...t.cfm?page=1181


I was about to say the same thing. Most lumber yards and I know that Menards will custom make the counters for you with the edging you want, everything from a simple rubber edge to wooden trim. You could even just remove the counter and take in for a facelift. If you want you could get some formica sheeting and contact cement and do it yourself.
[/quote]

I've done lots of formical and contertop work thats easy, what I'd like to do is duplicate the type of edge molding in the outback to match whatever formica I pick. It looks like the top laminate, but is really a plastic molding that snaps into a grove in the substrate. Haven't found anyone that supplies that in patterns that match laminates.

the alternative is to find some solid surface (corian etc.) reminants. Just not real thrilled with the exisiting laminate patterns that appears to be the current "rage" in trailers, not limited to outbacks.
[/quote]

I think that finding matching edging is on the harder side. I think they probably picked the edging and matched a formica to that.

The Corian is nice for the trailer and if you get it in 1/2" thick and just apply a double layer to the edges for thickness you will be just a bit lighter than the current tops are. I have worked for a Corian fabricator and it is actually really easy to work with and There are some really nice patterns available.


----------

